# DRI announces 600k judgement against upfront fee exit company



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2020)

Diamond Resorts Announces $600K Judgment Against Owner of Fraudulent Missouri Timeshare Exit Company
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Diamond Resorts™, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, announces today a legal victory against...




					www.prnewswire.com


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks Brian, for sharing this article.


----------

